# Ate AN ENTIRE Italian strata!!!! What to do?!?!?!



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

folks, I've just had an incident with MaxyMax....I know it was MaxyMax because Billy has NEVER counter surfed whereas Max has pilfered pizza from my countertop before.

Anyway, we usually have coffee hour in church after services, and I decided to make Italian Strata. I had taken it off the oven and set it to cool while I put on my make up. I heard a crash and came down the stairs and found Max in the middle of the remnants of the strata. Which Tobykatt was helping him clean up. Thankfully and miraculously the baking dish didn't break so I don't have to worry about crockery.

This is the recipe. I'm expecting vomiting and runny poop later or tomorrow. Do you suggest inducing vomiting?

Sicilian Strata (Baked Egg) with Hot Italian Sausage - Johnsonville.com


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I think he will be okay without inducing vomiting. But I'm not as knowledgable as some others may be. I hope you get some quick responses that put your mind at ease. Is there an open ER vet that you could call and ask? I have done this before and gotten some reassurance and advice. I hope MaxyMax will be okay.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

The one more dangerous ingredient here are the green onions but taken with all that other stuff I don't think he'd be in any real danger, other than some messy poop for a day or so. I don't know what's in the sausages but my guess is they'd be irritating but not really dangerous. Don't take my word for if though, let's hope more knowledgeable folk chimes in.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm sure someone will contradict me if there is something truly dangerous to the dog but I doubt there's a need to induce vomiting over something this yummy.
My first golden was an unreformed counter surfer that once ate two Italian sausages right out of the electric skillet while they were cooking. He also learned to pull open the oven door to get to the rest of the pizza that we were keeping warm while we were eating in the TV room. 
I'm hoping there will be good advice on correcting this type of behavior which is always difficult when you don't actually catch them in the act?
Here's hoping your Max doesn't get indigestion and you had a backup plan for lunch.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't hold my word for gospel, but I had a notorious everything eater Lab Bonnie. She once climbed the kids bunk beds and ate a 2 lb solid chocolate Easter bunny.
As u know chocolate is lethal to most dogs.
Other than a little diarrhea the next day she was fine. 
Sometimes I think about all the gunk they eat outdoors when we are not looking: dead things and what not, to compare.
Every dog is different tho. What upsets ones stomach might be worse for another.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How's Max feeling so far?

You're probably right about him having an upset stomach and loose stools. 

You might want to call an ER Vet to see if they recommend anything. 

Hope he'll be alright and he doesn't experience anything serious.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, folks. I've downloaded the recipe and I'm on my way to the ER with him.

This is the most conservative way to go and the safest. 

It's funny I'm always saying to go to the ER but when it happens to me I turn into an blitehring fool

thanks


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

good luck!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope he will be just fine. Let us know what they say. :crossfing


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Hoping all goes well !!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm glad you are taking him in.
The onions are a concern as you can never be sure how much it takes to affect each dog.
Acute Pancreatitis is also a concern for me with that much egg and sausage.

Hopefully you are back soon, with a healthy and happy boy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad you took him in.
He will most likely be fine, but yes the onions are a concern.
Also pancreatitis and maybe bloat would be my concerns


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Last summer my puppy Lucy ate 2-1/2# of salmon dog treats. She vomited and had diarrhea for 12 hours. She kept me up all night long wanting outside every couple hours. Even so I had a mess all over to clean up. No permanent harm done.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks folks.

They did not induce vomiting and said most likely he'll have soft poop for a day or so. The onions would only be a concern if it were a massive amount and a regular thing.

They did caution to watch for any signs of gas and to have Gas=X ready. 

Also said to keep him quiet tonight and limit his activity and to feed him very lightly tonight, chicken and rice. 

They also said to keep him quiet tomorrow at doggy day care. I'm actually going to stay home and work from home. 

Thank you for checking in on him.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

oh and yah he's looking a little green around the gills...


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad Max is ok! I'm stealing the recipe it sounds better than mine! Make one every Christmas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilliam*

Lilliam

So glad he is o.k. I was very worried about the onions!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so glad he'll be ok!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you guys!!! I can't believe he did that. But it was my fault, entirely. I don't know what I was thinking.

Capt Jack I hadn't had strata before, and I tried it for the first time at a friend's brunch just after Christmas. It was SO GOOD and I thought I might try making it. IT'S SO GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear Max will be OK, hope he doesn't have too many tummy problems until it passes.

Your recipe sounds delicious!

We already know Max thinks it's great!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you!!! Oh yah he looked at me like "WHAAAAAAA?!?!??! You LEFT this for me!!!!!"

he's so cute. 

and billy was just looking at me like uh-uh, I wasn't part of it....


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Probably the worst thing that will happen is you'll have to make another.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

So happy to read Max will be just fine.
The recipe does look good !!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just seeing this and the first concern I had was the onions and of course with the richness of the egg and sausage, pancreatitis. Glad the ER vet thinks otherwise but I'm with you and would keep him close and watched.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks, folks. 

Aside from runny poop which started last night, he's fine this morning. Didn't act uncomfortable which is what I was most afraid of, gas. 

I was thankful for the peace of mind after taking him in. I would have been a worried mess all night.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I made a wonderful casserole for Christmas morning that sounds similar years ago, but I never heard it called a strata until I saw the movie, "The Family Stone". The strata in that movie had a fate that made a howlingly funny scene. Do you know the movie? I am delighted that Max is all right! My Newf has not (yet) eaten anything naughty. My Lab and my Golden ate so many hideous things that I could write an entire book about just one of them, never mind the two of them combined!!! I think Labs and Goldens have some "Just let me get this in my mouth" disease that other breeds do not!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> I made a wonderful casserole for Christmas morning that sounds similar years ago, but I never heard it called a strata until I saw the movie, "The Family Stone". The strata in that movie had a fate that made a howlingly funny scene. Do you know the movie? I am delighted that Max is all right! My Newf has not (yet) eaten anything naughty. My Lab and my Golden ate so many hideous things that I could write an entire book about just one of them, never mind the two of them combined!!! I think Labs and Goldens have some "Just let me get this in my mouth" disease that other breeds do not!!!
> 
> NewfieMom


YES!!!!! YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!! I remember the whole Sarah Jessica Parker strata thing!!!! THAT was what first gave me the idea because it saw the movie during he Christmas holiday so I thought I'd do it for coffee hour at church!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Lilliam said:


> YES!!!!! YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!! I remember the whole Sarah Jessica Parker strata thing!!!! THAT was what first gave me the idea because it saw the movie during he Christmas holiday so I thought I'd do it for coffee hour at church!


 That is so darned funny, *Lilliam*! I wonder if that strata is cursed! (I am kidding, of course!) In the movie, I believe it was mushrooms to which the (then) fiancé of the Sarah Jessica Parker character was allergic. This time it was (mainly) the onions about which we were worried (not that the other ingredients would necessarily have agreed with poor Max).

I need to go back and copy down your recipe. Then I need to go dig up the one I used to make and compare them. This is all sounding too delicious for words!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to say that Max has great taste.


----------

